# Rep Points Question



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

Just something I've been wondering about - why is it that when one person gives you positive rep points, you get, say, 4 points, and another person gives you positive rep points and you get 1.

When I give someone rep points there isnt a scale of how many to give them - so what decides if you get 1 point or 6?


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2005)

Check out this thread.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks. 
I found my answer and a lot more.


----------



## Dronak (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, this and more is covered in the other thread.  But in case anyone sees this first and wants the quick answer -- Kaith Rustaz said it was:

Time on board + post count + current reputation


----------

